# White Marlin at 131 8-15-09



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

Decided to brave the weather today and head to 131/Nipple area. Got hit by the first storm within sight of land, thought about turning aroundbut the wife wanted to press on. Lines in the water about 20 minutes before we had our first strike. Bill hit port flat line hard but spit the bait and dropped back to our shotgun line. Hook up! Fish put on one hell of a show and gave the wife a good fight. My buddy Paul leadered him and sent him on his way.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

damn..i need a wife that wants to head out in that kind of stuff...:banghead

good job on the white, and im sure there are many more to come......CONGRATS


----------



## swedishfish (Nov 5, 2008)

I believe you may actually have a Blue there. congrats


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *swedishfish (8/15/2009)*I believe you may actually have a Blue there. congrats




+1 im not offshore expert but it does look like a baby blue...maybe one of our resident offshore guru's and confirm


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Way to stick it out, congratulations to your wife on the nice white!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Rex Again congrates to the Misses on her marlin:clap. I hear her make the call out there. Last time that we fish the same day I think you caught a blue at the dumping grounds. I think that day we made a turn to the west and you and your crew contiune to head to the dumping grounds and caught a blue. Well this time you went to the 131 and we stay out about two miles because of the amount of boats there. Next time if you see a purple contender following you to the marlin it's me. I will not make the same mistake three times. Again congtrates to you and your crew. Gene


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome...you know I like seeing the ladies score. Congrats to your wife and your team..nice ******!


----------



## southbound again (Aug 1, 2008)

http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Descript/WhiteMarlin/WhiteMarlin.html

Good site for descriptive info on marlins.


----------



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

Gene that sounds good. Just don't be surprised if I try to follow you to those deep drop spots you guys are always hitting. Congrats on the hoo and mahi. I'll pm you next time we go out and if ya'll are going we can stay in touch.


----------



## 33 Egg (Aug 16, 2009)

Your fishing buddy Paul must be some good luck for you out there. 

You should keep him around. Congrats to the wife! See you out there next time.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Aquabubba, congrats to you, your wife on crew on ******! 

To Swedishfish,fisheye48, and maybe others. It is a white. The membrane in the dorsal fin got cut during the fightmaking the dorsal fin appear more like a blue;s. Even sailfish will partially raise their dorsals, giving the appearance of a marlin. Also, The pecs on a 50LBS white are probably the size of the Pecs on a 250LBS Blue. Whites are noted for the rounded dorsal and Pecs that are more rounded than blues. But if ever in dought, check the anal fin. On Whites they are always rounded. When a White shows up in the baits, often their pecs are lit up and look like wings on the fish. On blues the pecs do not seem nearly as dominate.

Also, little blues look a lot stockier than a white.


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

Dang wish my mom liked to fish like your wife does lol or anybody in my family as far as that goes. Nice fish hope i get the chance at that one day


----------

